# Reputable breeders in NJ--pet quality



## cafrhe (Nov 4, 2002)

I have had 2 requests in the last 3 days for info on breeders in NJ (and eastern Pa). One from a stranger who loved my guy (we had a garage sale and he supervised). She told me a horror story about her last dog biting her daughter and being returned to the breeder (this was the replacement for the 1st pup who had a worse temperment....). She has fond memories of shepherds in her youth and is very disappointed.

The second comes from a friend who is having to decide to put down her 1yr old pup due to extreme hip and elbow issues (surgery is not an option due to the severity of his problems). She unfortunately fell in love with a pup on petfinder--I checked out the 'breeder' after they already had the pup and saw it was a Pa byb. He has been loved and taken care of for his short life, but the family is now heartbroken (2 young girls) with a tough decision to make. We will be exploring chiropractic for him to see if we can extend his comfort/life. She wants to start researching now.

I favor working line breeders, but neither family cares about lines, and neither sounds like they want a huge amount of drive--each wants a beautifully tempered pet dog with no major health issues. Does anyone know breeders who they trust to match families with pups and have good reps for health and temperment?

Also, anyone familiar with River Mills Kennels? http://www.rivermillskennels.com/

Thanks all!

Please pm me if you have any info on River Mills.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Have them try Theishof shepherds in Idaho. If you need more info please PM me. She breeds for temperment and matches the pup to the family.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: cafrhe
> She unfortunately fell in love with a pup on petfinder--I checked out the 'breeder' after they already had the pup and saw it was a Pa byb.


Question - do you mean "Petfinder" as in Petfinder, the website that shows rescue/shelter dogs needing homes? Or do you mean there is a PA BYB'er selling dogs on the Petfinder Classifieds section?

If the PA BYB'er is selling dogs on the PF Classifieds, someone needs to report them to Petfinder for removal of their ads.


----------



## cafrhe (Nov 4, 2002)

Thanks Kathy, but they want to stay closer to home. We would need to be able to drive to visit the kennel.

I am pretty sure she said she got the pup on pet finder. She said she was rescuing him, but she also knew it was a 'breeder'. I am not sure if she reported the lady or not especially after becoming aware of the health problems pup has.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Breeders can't advertise anywhere on Petfinder.


----------



## KeiraPup (Jun 16, 2006)

If they are looking for an American line, I understand that Alkarah in NJ has a good reputation.

http://www.alkarah.com/


----------



## cafrhe (Nov 4, 2002)

Thank you Pat! Any lines are fine, just a breeder who we can trust, who has pups of the right temperment.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: srfd44-2Have them try Theishof shepherds in Idaho. If you need more info please PM me. She breeds for temperment and matches the pup to the family.


I have been lucky enough to work with Heidi Theis of Theishof for the last few weeks. She has been doing tracking training with me and my Tanner, and helping me work on his dog reactivity issues.
I have been so very impressed with Heidi and her knowledge of the breed. I have seen several generations of her dogs working and am blown away by the quality of her dogs.
I highly recommend Theishof.
Sheilah


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Sheilah, tell Heidi that " Kathy and Kai " say hi ! She just had one of her females give birth today. Last count was 5 boys and 3 girls.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Heidi's one of the few people I'd consider a dog from without needing to meet them first.


----------



## cafrhe (Nov 4, 2002)

thanks for the recommendation for Theishof, I will keep them in mind for the future!

Thanks Pat, I will check them out!

I am just surprised that there's no one else in the NJ/Pa area that people have worked with.......


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Kirchenwald is in PA


----------



## cafrhe (Nov 4, 2002)

Thanks Lies!! I will check them out.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

No problem. They are German show lines. Very very nice family and breed some nice dogs. I always like seeing breeders who show and title their own dogs to the highest level, not just buy imports for breeding.


----------



## Wolfmother (Apr 17, 2007)

You may want to contact von Wyndmoor . They breed working lines and are located in PA. Even if they don't get a puppy from this breeder, they will be well-armed with information to take to any other prospective breeder they look into. 

It looks like the website may not be completely current so it would be best to call or e-mail for more information. I know there are puppies on the way.


----------



## Daisies500 (Jun 20, 2009)

Janry in Stewartsville, NJ (Warren County) breed and show, I think, and have a kennel. I have contacted them about possibly buying a puppy. So I can't speak from personal experience, but I did speak to the owner and she was extremely nice and helpful. I believe they've been in the business a long time. If you google them you'll find the website.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeKirchenwald is in PA


She is in Western PA near Pittsburgh.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Have they considered rescue? Friends have been over the moon with 2 dogs that they got through GSGSD rescue. The folks have been a dream to work with and the 2 dogs are amazing additions to their family.

How old are their kids? Check out Brody and Plato







http://www.gsgsr.org/available_dogs2.html neither is listed only for ages 7 and up.

I've heard - but have NO experience - that Jagermiester Shepherds (Carlos Rojas) in Cream Ridge/Jackson are good family dogs - you'll see many of his photos are with families with small kids. I had looked at him but have no kids at home so it wasn't an issue. 

I've also heard wonderful things about Karin and Al Wagner - Alkarah - as mentioned above.


----------



## cafrhe (Nov 4, 2002)

Thanks for all the recommendations. She is looking at Alkarah (and is very pleased with the communication so far) and will visit on Sat or Sun. She has also talked to Carlos and may visit.

I will pass along the other breeders as well.

I have tried to push the rescue, but she is determined to go the puppy route this time (she got the 'puppies are a crapshoot' speech from me tho..).

thanks again for all the help!!!


----------



## LauraJav (Nov 29, 2012)

*Janry*

I'm getting a puppy from Janry- the owner is very nice and knows a lot about her pups. I'll let ya'll know how it goes!


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

I know this is an older thread but I also wanted to give a big thumbs up to Alkarah. Karen Wagner has years of experience with GSDs and is a great breeder. I also wanted to recommend a friend of mine Mercer German Shepherds. Linda has been breeding now for close to 30 years, American lines. She has good lines, participates in conformation and of course clears her stock with OFA. She has been a friend of mine for about 20 years now. She is a small family breeder and has beautiful dogs. Her website is Mercer German Shepherds she is located in Pemberton NJ which is about 1/2 south of Trenton.


----------

